# Hey from Central Ontario!



## Drydoid (May 3, 2022)

Hey guys Mike here. 
Been noodling around with a lathe for a few years and have a CNC router. After covid layoffs decided to go back to school for machining, I am excited to start my new career as a machinist, making money at my hobby!


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## 140mower (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Chip Maker (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## Susquatch (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario.


----------



## whydontu (May 3, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## combustable herbage (May 4, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 4, 2022)

Welcome aboard Mike


----------



## Hruul (May 6, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (May 6, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.


----------



## StevSmar (May 6, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg @Drydoid .

A CNC router sounds like it could be fun. That’s great you’re looking to start a second career as a machinist!


----------



## Mr163 (May 6, 2022)

Hi From London


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## LenVW (May 26, 2022)

Hi Mike,
I missed your introduction ‘post’ what area are you from ?

You caught my attention because I used to work for . . .
‘Central Ontario‘ Metal and Construction Ltd
They were fabricators and builders just North of Stratford.

Lots of experience in this group !!


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from western Manitoba


----------

